# Standard RCA vs digital/video interconnects



## LeeH (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's the background. I am replacing a Denon 3803 with a Marantz sr7005. One of the things this means is that I am also replacing my outlaw solid silver component cables(actually three digital video cables) with hdmi. Now I am also planning to use a separate amp connected to the preouts of the Marantz (the marantz was a real bargain so the AV7005 was not a consideration).

I have a couple of questions:

1. Is there any reason I can't or should not use the silver cables for these interconnects.
2. For this use is there any advantage/disadvantage to using the silver instead of a standard copper rca interconnect.

Iknow the video cables are 75 ohm, and there may also be a difference in capacitance but is there really much difference and does it matter?

thanks for your help.

Lee


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I've always used matching cables for the 7.1 analog connections, but I don't know that it really needs to be done. The Outlaw interconnects should work just fine, but if the other 4 cabels are copper, I'd be inclined to use the Outlaws for the 3 front channels and the copper for the surrounds.


----------



## LeeH (Feb 18, 2011)

I may be reading too much into your answer but you are referring the to analog connections, I am referring to the connections between the preouts and the input on the outboard amp, likely an Emotiva XPA-5. I have enough of them to have a matched set.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There should not be a significant difference in capacitance among video cables. At short lengths it really is not that significant for most cables of that are designed for video.

Certainly some cheap cables may have some issues, but mostly, it won't matter much with decent cables.


----------



## LeeH (Feb 18, 2011)

I understand there would be little difference between "video' cables" but does it matter between video grade RCA's (best way I can think of to put it) and regular old run of the mill RCA's? 

Do I correctly understand there is no reason that I should NOT use the silver Outlaws, to connect the amp to the Marantz preouts? That would mean I do not need to replace them with with standard RCA's


----------

